

Dating site cofounder needed - mtortorella

Startup with a clever twist on online dating looking for cofounder.  Concept is devilishly entertaining, viral, potentially addictive, and highly monetizable.  Worth your time to check out - could get big fast if executed properly.  That's where you come in.  Email mark.tortorella@gmail.com if you're interested.  Technical cofounder will be generously compensated with equity.  Based in Cambridge, MA.
======
JayNeely
I'd suggest that if you're looking for a technical cofounder, at the very
least you should write more about the value you'd provide.

Being more clear about what the idea is ( / the problem it solves, the market
it's for), and how much equity you're offering to the person who you're
expecting to do all the execution, would be good, too.

~~~
mistermann
+1

------
fatdog789
It could also fail miserably if not executed properly, which is the more
likely result.

If your idea really is as good as you say it is, then revealing it won't ruin
your launch. In the end, it will get copied if and only if it's worth it. And
that will be determined by your site's execution and relative success (or
failure).

